# Extra 4001 West in 1952



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Extra 4001 West crosses a wooden trestle before heading down the hill into Conrad, Washington in August, 1952.



























Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great pics. With 4001 how could they not be. Beautiful engine. I love big steam.

Who makes the locomotive. Very nice. Nice detail.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

mopac said:


> Great pics. With 4001 how could they not be. Beautiful engine. I love big steam.
> 
> Who makes the locomotive. Very nice. Nice detail.


Hi MOPAC:

This model is made by Sunset Models, and is the Z-6. They did both the GN and NP versions. Sunset is sold out of them, but you can still find them brand new in the box on the secondary market. 

Here is the brochure.

http://www.3rdrail.com/images/hoz6.pdf 

Sunset also did the NP / SP&S Z-8. Here is a link to their web site, and these are still available. 

http://www.3rdrail.com/images/hoz8.pdf

Scott Mann, who owns Sunset Models, does an excellent job, and his customer service is second to none if you need it. 

Regards, 
Jerry


Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I don't know anything about brass. I knew I didn't recognize it.
I do know sunset is brass. Very nice


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't know anything about brass. I knew I didn't recognize it.
> I do know sunset is brass. Very nice


Athearn is also coming out with this locomotive in Plastic. I have not seen one yet. 

http://www.athearn.com/newsletter/012717/01_Genesis_CSA-1_CSA-2_012717.pdf

Regards, 
Jerry


----------

